# nice rod



## quincyj34 (Jul 25, 2011)

I am looking for a rod to go with my new penn battle 6000. I was thinking of getting an 8ft uglystik med and use 50lb or 65lb suffix braid for kings and reds mostly. Will this rod do the trick? if not any suggestions on a rod that will


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

That's what she said...sorry I couldn't resist.

As far as the rod goes, I got a custom one from Obie. Haven't got a chance to use it, but it's sweet looking.


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

EODangler said:


> That's what she said...sorry I couldn't resist.
> 
> As far as the rod goes, I got a custom one from Obie. Haven't got a chance to use it, but it's sweet looking.[/QUOTi
> I second that! i got a custom from obie and it is sweet


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

I also got a rod built. By Obie also butwhat u got will work. But i would consider using mono


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*Check your PM*

Check your private messages.... thanks


----------



## quincyj34 (Jul 25, 2011)

Went to outcast today. Got me a 7ftchance key largo rod. Trying it out first thing in the morning


----------

